# Refrigerator stealth grow box?



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker

I was wondering if anyone ever used a refrigerator as a stealth grow box? It would be a pain to cut holes through the metal but it would have a great seal...though it would need good vents for heat. All wires, vents could come out the back and be well hidden. Even a clone station could be in the freezer with a large 2 door model...just a thought.


----------



## marrymirror1

I used a minifridge to grow mine.  It was alittle cramped but I still got good buds out of it


----------



## laylow6988

I'ma Joker Midnight Toker said:
			
		

> I was wondering if anyone ever used a refrigerator as a stealth grow box? It would be a pain to cut holes through the metal but it would have a great seal...though it would need good vents for heat. All wires, vents could come out the back and be well hidden. Even a clone station could be in the freezer with a large 2 door model...just a thought.


 

Damn right. It would work just fine. And it hums... and has a cord. Stealth...


----------



## Kupunakane

Yeah I kinda like it,
  Your right, I love the idea. Good seal. sounds like a fridge sounds, heck you could go and grab a busted one almost any where, maybe even one that has a lock in the door. COOL
  Bet you could pick up one at a appliance repair store for pennies, that's really a smooth idea Bro.
THANKS
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## umbra

Ventilation could flow out the back of even underneath, with some sort of ducting.


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker

My thinking was that a lot of folks keep a frig in the garage for extra food, beer, etc. The reason I thought of it is that I need a new frig and then the light came on, doesn't happen too often!
PS...you could probably get a broken one free just for taking it away!


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy

ya, but... isn't the light suppose to go off when u close the door???


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> ya, but... isn't the light suppose to go off when u close the door???


 
Maybe it's a Polish frig... just kidding to all from Poland


----------



## CasualGrower

I saw a video for one on Youtube..... I am thinking of making one for fun LOL... maybe keep my mothers in it.


----------



## risktaker27

im in the middle of finishing mine now as we speak.im useing a 4.6 cubic feet mini fridge i got at target for $160.so far iv spent like $650 for everything needed to start growing.im picking up the active air blower in the next few days.soon as i upload my pics from my camera ill start posting them in a new thread   of how i built the hole thing keep in mind all the stealth grow boxes on the market rang from $1200 up to $2000 grand and more so iv saved at least $800


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker

risktaker27 said:
			
		

> im in the middle of finishing mine now as we speak.im useing a 4.6 cubic feet mini fridge i got at target for $160.so far iv spent like $650 for everything needed to start growing.im picking up the active air blower in the next few days.soon as i upload my pics from my camera ill start posting them in a new thread  of how i built the hole thing keep in mind all the stealth grow boxes on the market rang from $1200 up to $2000 grand and more so iv saved at least $800


 
Good luck in your grow, though you could have bought a piece of crap one or maybe got a broken free frig as not to waste a good frig (and cash)...you can always put the frig on a timer though and keep your grow cool...  :rofl: Good luck and looking forward to your pics.


----------



## luke

actually get one for 650.00 but thats still expensive 





			
				risktaker27 said:
			
		

> im in the middle of finishing mine now as we speak.im useing a 4.6 cubic feet mini fridge i got at target for $160.so far iv spent like $650 for everything needed to start growing.im picking up the active air blower in the next few days.soon as i upload my pics from my camera ill start posting them in a new thread  of how i built the hole thing keep in mind all the stealth grow boxes on the market rang from $1200 up to $2000 grand and more so iv saved at least $800


----------



## risktaker27

i think i seen one of thos on a websight with over priced **** boxes.but is was plastic dident look very safe as far heat wise.and dosent come with a air scrubber.but maybe im wong


well thats my 2 cents:48:


----------



## luke

yea i seen the one your talking about think it was white plastic yea not safe my room made out of aluminum material that doenst get hot had like the stuff you use to pakage things from breaking those small bubbles plastic things aluminum on the outside 





			
				risktaker27 said:
			
		

> i think i seen one of thos on a websight with over priced **** boxes.but is was plastic dident look very safe as far heat wise.and dosent come with a air scrubber.but maybe im wong
> 
> 
> well thats my 2 cents:48:


----------



## Piperson

Check craigslist. In my area there are plenty for free. I was thinking it would make a good grow box if its set up right. I've seen lots of them being used in different galleries.


----------



## Flyinghigh

Sounds Kool there !!
Just maybe you can reg the temp in there using the Refrig Compresser..
keep it at 1 tempature 72 degree always.
Just a thought..


----------



## mal_crane

You can definately use fridge's and mini-fridges for grow boxes. I used a mini-fridge as a clone station, and I've seen countless fridge grows on RIU. But don't go out and buy a new fridge anywhere for those ridiculous prices people above paid. Just go to your local goodwill or salvation army and you'll find a $50-60 full size fridge. Who cares if it works right? lol. If you have access to one, try and get a side by side fridge-freezer combo. Use the crisper drawers for clones, the rest of the fridge for veg and the freezer side for flowering. Would take another probably 50 bucks worth of material, but would make a hell of a stealth grow.


----------



## Sebstarr

also, if you were using it for veg purposes.. surely instead of moving the light to keep above the plant, u can use the fridge racks to level the plant to the height you want it to be. 

Or maybe not, i dunno if i solved a problem that was never a problem.
Screw it, im high.. i dont expect to see sense.


----------

